# Cleary's 3336 WP



## Candace (Apr 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me the dosage they've used? I've read 1 tsp. per gallon and .75 tsp per gallon. I've read the directions on-line and the mix ration is aimed towards large areas, not small orchid collections:> I'm needing to do a spraying and am mainly concerned about what levels the paphs will tolerate. Of course, I'd like to follow the mixing directions/guidelines!


----------



## aquacorps (Apr 27, 2010)

Used it in the fall with an Insecticide. Think i poisoned my plants, and i expect to loose about 30% of my collection. dont know how much i used.


----------



## Candace (Apr 27, 2010)

Yikes, sorry:<


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2010)

I've not heard of it -- what is it? What does it do?


----------



## Candace (Apr 27, 2010)

Dot, it's a systemic fungicide.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2010)

Candace said:


> Dot, it's a systemic fungicide.


Ah -- thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2010)

I believe the high rate is 16oz/100 gallons (as a drench of pots). So, you'd use .16 oz for one gallon of drench. I think I remember a fairly standard conversion where you could use teaspoons and tablespoons to replace the oz (weight) of many powdered chemicals but can't remember exactly how much it was. I have to spray again tomorrow after work and can check exactly how much an ounce is (tablespoon wise that is). If you had a kitchen type scale that measures parts of ounces, you could cover it with plastic and set a cup in it; tare the scale and measure the weight of a teaspoon (or two tablespoons, then divide by six) and then go from there

clearys is good, not many problems from using it


----------



## Candace (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, that's my problem...figuring out how the oz weight equals out to our typical tsp. per gallon. I figured someone here would use this stuff pretty regularly. Otherwise, I'll have to do some more detective work.


----------



## Ray (Apr 28, 2010)

It's pretty fluffy stuff. 2 ounces by weight occupies right about 4 ounces volume (I just repackaged some for more convenient use).

For foliar application, the labels calls for 12-16, 8-16, or 12-24 oz/100 gal, depending upon the pathogen, and for most of the crown, stem, and root rots we see, it's the 8-16 oz range.

That said, if the bulk density is 2 fluid ounces per ounce weight, that would be 12 teaspoons per ounce weight, so that 8-16 ounces per 100 gallons range would be 12 x 0.08 = 0.96 to 12 x 0.16 = 1.92, or 1- to 2 teaspoons per gallon.


----------



## Candace (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Ray.


----------



## Lance Birk (Apr 28, 2010)

Cleary's 3336-WP is good stuff and is relatively non-toxic (CAUTION label). I've used it for years on numerous cut-flower crops with no problems.

Use the lower rate (1/2 - 1 teaspoon per gallon water) WITH a non-toxic spreader/sticker for the first several applications, or as a preventative. 

The essential key to success is COVERAGE! Spray all parts of your plants. I'd repeat at 7 - 10 day intervals for 3 - 4 applications. If you have acute problems use the higher rate and decrease the re-ap. interval.


----------



## likespaphs2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Go to google. Type "convert .16 oz to tsp". It can be used for many different conversions....


----------



## Ray (Apr 28, 2010)

likespaphs2 said:


> Go to google. Type "convert .16 oz to tsp". It can be used for many different conversions....



Except that THAT conversion is 0.16 fluid ounces volume to teaspoons volume. The desired conversion requested was 0.16 ounces *weight* to teaspoons volume.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2010)

I measured some sucrose for attracting bugs in the chem room tonight and came up with roughly 2/3 of a teaspoon for .16 oz, (we were out of clearys, go figure), but like Ray says, sugar is very likely heavier than cleary powder which is very light. I probably could have weighed some other dry fungicide, but I was already behind and had lots of stuff to drench; also if I took something out of a bag then I shouldn't really put it back in


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 29, 2010)

Ray said:


> Except that THAT conversion is 0.16 fluid ounces volume to teaspoons volume. The desired conversion requested was 0.16 ounces *weight* to teaspoons volume.




d'oh
totally missed the "wp" part


----------

